# اللهجة السورية: يتلفن



## makala

ما معنى الكلمة يتلفن

لكن شاءت الظروف انو تقطع سنة ورا سنة وهو كل الوقت ناطر انو يتلفنلي, يتصل فيّ كل سنة


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أنه فعل مضارع مشتق من الكلمة الانكليزية (تلفون) وهو (الهاتف) . 
فكلمة (يتلفن) معناها : يتصل هاتفيا .


----------

